# Pilot whale beached in P'cola?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone hear about the pilot whale around portofino? Ugly and I were watching the sunset together on Sat. evening when these people came rushing down, cell phones in hand for lights, looking for a reported beached Pilot whale...

since we hadn't seen nor heard of any such activity we couldn't help them out. Another "Team" came by later in the evening (while we were star gazing) looking for the same whale.

both times we offered to help dispose of the creature but they never came back in search of our help. 

Sharp knifes and shark rods on hand, I was really disappointed.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm terrified !!!!!


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

It amazes me how they taught whales to fly planes..


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Posts like this make me nervous. I thought the odds of seeng a pic of an obese person in a thong was 50/50.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Beached Whales??*

Everglades, Pensacola Beach? Geography is no longer taught in school. It shows.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Everglades, Pensacola Beach? Geography is no longer taught in school. It shows.



just looked it up. haha, they were a bit far north to be looking for them.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

"Ugly and I were watching the sunset together on Sat. evening."
"(while we were star gazing)"

Uh Don, is there something you want to tell me?!?! ;o)


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> "Ugly and I were watching the sunset together on Sat. evening."
> "(while we were star gazing)"
> 
> Uh Don, is there something you want to tell me?!?! ;o)


Yeah I was terrified to hear myself! But since we did not get a single run and put 0 sharks on the beach that night it pretty much sums up the evening. And to top it off we were at portifino. The gayest place in the panhandle! What have you been doing Gary? You ready for some cold weather sharking yet? UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, I am just about ready to go. Or at least try for some bull reds. I have our company Christmas party Friday night, a live remote on Saturday mid-day and then have to work the downtown Christmas Parade Saturday night so this weekend is out.

Maybe we can try to get it going the following weekend. I am ready!


----------

